# [SOLVED][minidlna] jakie porty powinny byc odblokowane?

## Bialy

Cześć,

Zainstalowałem sobie minidlna:

```
[I] net-misc/minidlna

     Available versions:  (~)1.0.21 (~)1.0.22

     Installed versions:  1.0.22
```

Jednakże mam tak dobrze zbudowaną zaporę, że mi go blokuje.

Tak dla pewności jak wyzeruje regułki to śmiga, aż miło  :Wink: 

Domyślne polityki są ustawione na DROP (wszystkie).

Próbowałem z portami 8200 (ustawione tcp w konfiguracji minidlna), 1900 (udp dla SSDP), 2869 (tcp dla UPnP), IP 239.255.255.250 (multicast).

Nawet domyślnie OUTPUT ustawiłem na ACCEPT.

Przy podniesionej zaporze otrzymuję takie coś:

```
/usr/sbin/minidlna -f /etc/minidlna.conf -d

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minidlna.c:899: warn: Starting MiniDLNA version 1.0.22 [SQLite 3.7.7.1].

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minidlna.c:991: warn: HTTP listening on port 8200

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:760: error: sendto(udp_shutdown=7): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:347: debug: Sending SSDP notifies

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona

[2011/10/13 13:11:58] minissdp.c:331: error: sendto(udp_notify=7, LAN_IP_Serwera): Operacja niedozwolona
```

Last edited by Bialy on Fri Oct 14, 2011 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bastian82

A regułke dla localhosta masz?

----------

## Bialy

 *Bastian82 wrote:*   

> A regułke dla localhosta masz?

 

IN oraz OUTPUT na ACCEPT

----------

## Jacekalex

A nie prościej np przez lsof  sprawdzić, na jakich portach wisi dlna, albo przelecieć zakres portów nmapem, żeby zobaczyć, co jest grane?

np:

```
 # lsof -i | grep lighttpd  |grep LISTEN

lighttpd   2026  lighttpd    4u  IPv4    6250      0t0  TCP *:http (LISTEN)

lighttpd   2026  lighttpd    5u  IPv4    6251      0t0  TCP *:https (LISTEN)
```

Albo:

```
nmap  -p 1-65535 localhost -sV 
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Oct 16, 2011 6:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> A nie prościej np przez lsof albo sprawdzić, na jakich portach wisi dlna, albo przelecieć zakres portów nmapem, żeby zobaczyć, co jest grane?
> 
> np:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Napewno jest.

W swojej naiwności pomyślałem, że ktoś mógł już mieć takowy problem  :Wink: 

----------

## Bialy

Zachowałem się jak gówniarz...  :Embarassed: 

Najpierw blokuje multicast'y, a potem jakiś odblokowuje.

Po poprawie regułek działa.

Zrobię testy, które tak naprawdę porty powinny by otwarte i je tu zamieszczę  :Wink: 

----------

## Bialy

Oto regułki:

```
iptables -A OUTPUT -o $LAN -d 239.255.255.250 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A OUTPUT -o $LAN -s 239.255.255.250 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -i $LAN -d 239.255.255.250 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -i $LAN -s 239.255.255.250 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A OUTPUT -o $LAN -p tcp --sport 8200 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A OUTPUT -o $LAN -p udp --sport 1900 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -i $LAN -p tcp --dport 8200 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -i $LAN -p udp --dport 1900 -j ACCEPT
```

tcp 8200 ustawione w konfiguracji minidlna.

----------

